# Toboe (pic heavy)



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

some new pics of my boy toboe!!!










he loves his new ball AND SO DO I, it is a chuck it ball and nomatter how much he chews and flexes his jaw it stays whole best ball ever










































getting his pet on


















he totally laid ontop of cheza, totally Da he has decided to SMOTHER HER!!!!


















winking at the sexy ladies


















just to cute


















































anyway that's my boy, cutest little phyco around :woof:


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

veryy cute!! the winking pic is my fav!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

lol, ya i need to learn how to have it flash the two pics together so it shows the wink


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

How cute!! LOL look at those ears!!!None of my dogs have ever had stand up ears like that!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Toboe is truly a cute and happy looking pup, who is a natural in front of the camera I might add


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

jayandlacy said:


> How cute!! LOL look at those ears!!!None of my dogs have ever had stand up ears like that!!!


ahhhh I HATE THEM!!!!! i have been so tempted to do an uber short almost battle crop to take those dumb bat ears off, but he is almost 2 so i don't know if i can justify it :flush:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Toboe is truly a cute and happy looking pup, who is a natural in front of the camera I might add


why thank you he is isn't he, i think he is going to have that forever puppy face


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

he's a cutie! you have lots of animals in that house, i can see the crates in the background! lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

lol ya that is my husky tika and my roomies pointer mix bently, you didn't even see the other 2 cats


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

*my whole crew*

my lucy








baby girl Cheza








Tika








oh of course Toboe the little brat








Kira (black and white) and Mohon (i.e. cyclopse)








Miss Sassifrates- still up for adoption i have just only half butt looked for a new home for her lol









the other dog on the top kennel is my roomates dog.... i don't really like him =X


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Awww, I think he's beautiful 

Those ears give him lots of character!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

brandileigh080 said:


> Awww, I think he's beautiful
> 
> Those ears give him lots of character!


why thank you, but i still think he would look better with a decent crop but what can you do


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Good looking crew you got there. and my vote goes to keeping the ears


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

oh i will, he is to old and at least they stand correctly for the most part (UNLESS THEY STAND STRAIGHT UP) but like i said i can't really justify it at this point so it looks like the ugly bat ears stay =X


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

OMG he's too cute!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Isn’t he!?! it just amazed me what a good looking dog he turned into, who would have know there was such a cutie under all that nastiness when I first got him lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aireal, I love your whole crew!! Toboe is handsome as all get out, and looks much better and happier now than he did when you first got him. Cheza is looking beautiful, as always. Lucy is gorgeous as well! I'm not much of a cat person, but your kitties are pretty too! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol your house looks like mine! Lol a friend of mine just recently moved in with her 3 dogs and I have 5 and we now have a kitten living in the house lol Brandon's a sucker for sad looking animals and we found a kitten in the back with his eye swolen shut and a goofy ear and off balance walk.. vet said he'll be fine and the eye even works!! Your dogs a beautiful


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ahhh, I think we all pretty much have zoos. LOL

You crew is very good looking.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What a bunch a great pics  I love the first one that's the best happy puppy face


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, I love them all they all have such different personalities it is great


----------

